# Chocolate as Art



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

This is for those of you who like very decadent desserts, the kinds that look so good you don't know where to start. I realize there are many schools of thought on this but I am posting this for you chocolate lover pastry chefs who might want to give yourselves a challenge.

Only the top two recipes have pictures. I don't know if they update once a week or once a month.

Chocolates a la Carte

Enjoy!


----------



## lorib (Jan 3, 2001)

Cool! I ate all the pictures : ). 
Thanks!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks ALOT! I'm a recipe addict BIG TIME! 

I looked thru it alittle....good source for mousses. Personally, I'm not a fan of mousse in chocolate containers....but I can use them in other desserts. It's always a bonus when you know of the chef posting his recipes vs one from an unknown!

Thanks again...hey, I'm always looking for new dessert sites (professional) if you have any other finds I hope you would consider mentioning them?


----------

